# Looking for Reptaid XL in the UK



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

I've done a search on this site but can only find out of date links from 2009 or people mentioning that they have it, I need to find where I can buy it from.

So far I can only buy it from the source which is £60 in total including having it shipped over here.

Google isn't any help, can't find it available on Ebay or Amazon either.


----------

